# Local 3 IBEW Mentoring Program



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

This is what we've been doing in NYC for the last few years. We presented this year at the National Training Institute (where we as NJATC Instructors go to become better teachers) because a number of Locals have expressed interest in forming their own Mentoring Programs. 

Here is the IBEW Power Hour coverage highlighting what we do here in Local 3 IBEW NYC...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mBlDhmp2Iw#t=198


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

Awesome, Thanks.


----------

